# ¿ HiCe un radio transmisor, que hiCe mal ?



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

hola, hi*C*e este radio transmisor de frecuencia modulada:







el capacitor de 22 nanofaradios  me indicaron que tenia que ser axial, pero puse uno radial, ya que no encontre el axial, no creo que haya diferencia, hi*C*e la bobina con cobre esmaltado con 8 vueltas, la antena es de 1 mts, el trimmer ceramico es de 5 a 60 pico faradios, y en transistor es un
BC547, el microfono electret, conecte el lado que esta conectado el forro a negativo, (hacia abajo) lo alimento con pilas nuevas de 1.5, como son 2 lo alimento con 3V, no puse la antena en la bobina, eso si, lo puse entre la bobina y el trimmer con el transistor, que es lo que me falla? o solamente debo de sintonisar con paciencia? como puedo ajustar ese trimmer??





como lo ajusto? trate con un desarmador a escala (de los de las patinetas de dedos), pero ya lo barri y tu*V*e que comprar otro, que pasa?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

en que frecuencia pretende que trabaje el transmisor?


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

en la 90.9 (es la mas libre que encontre)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

a primera vista el trimer rojo es de 4,7 a 10 pf  y el esquema pide un trimer de 10-40 fp
mira acá para ver cual color es el correcto (creo que el verde ) Ver el archivo adjunto 17098


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

pero, yo creia que con que estuviera dentro del rango funcionaria, no es asi?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

xXeltommyXx dijo:


> en la 90.9 (es la mas libre que encontre)



bueno el problema esta en trimer,yo le probaría con uno de color verde y el transistor no es el correcto,el tr tiene que ser de rf ,el mas común es el bf494 o cualquier otro tr pero que sea de rf y trimer verde





xXeltommyXx dijo:


> pero, yo creia que con que estuviera dentro del rango funcionaria, no es asi?



deveria ser así pero no funciona


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

bueno, digamos que consigo esos componentes, ya funcionaria, tengo 4 preguntas,
¿por que en el circuito se menciona al transistor bc547?
¿que no el trimmer es el amarillo?
¿ya teniendo todo esto funcionaria?
¿no importa el capacitor ceramico axial que sea radial?
¿como ajusto el trimmer ceramico, hay alguna herramienta para eso?

y una cosa, vi un video en youtube que usaba ese mismo transistor y si le funciono, estas seguro que no sirve el bc547?

gracias por leer

una cosa mas, el trimmer ceramico que tengo es una combinacion de griz y morado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

mira este transmisor que usa dos  tr 2n2222
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

ok, el 2n2222 lo puedo conseguir, pero ya noestoy como para gastar, valdria la pena invertir en construir el que me recomendaste? es seguro que funcionaria? y la mas importante como ajusto el trimmer!, gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

xXeltommyXx dijo:


> bueno, digamos que consigo esos componentes, ya funcionaria, tengo 4 preguntas,
> ¿por que en el circuito se menciona al transistor bc547?
> ¿que no el trimmer es el amarillo?
> ¿ya teniendo todo esto funcionaria?
> ...



1-el trimer amarillo es de 4.5-40PF ,pero es dificil de conseguir por eso dije verde que es mas comun
2-segun las caracteristicas el bc547 es de 300mhz,deveria funcionar,pero por mi expieriencia da mejores resultados con tr de rf y el bc547 es de uso general
3-para ajustar el trimer existe algo llamado calibrador son de plasticos




4-el capacitor radial es mejor para rf por su tamaño reducido


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

ok, donde consigo ese "calibrador"? vivo en mexico, tengo una tienda cercana, es un steren y electronica ag


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

xXeltommyXx dijo:


> ok, el 2n2222 lo puedo conseguir, pero ya noestoy como para gastar, valdria la pena invertir en construir el que me recomendaste? es seguro que funcionaria? y la mas importante como ajusto el trimmer!, gracias



y porque gastar,el tr lo puedes sacar de algún radio viejo,o alguna otra placa que tengas tirada por hay,ay muchos lugares donde puedes conseguir un tr de rf ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



xXeltommyXx dijo:


> ok, donde consigo ese "calibrador"? vivo en mexico, tengo una tienda cercana, es un steren y electronica ag



si pedilo como calibrador de plastico para trimer ¡¡¡¡¡ (los mas comunes son de color blanco y muy baratos)
o construye uno con un pedacito de plastico


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

jeje el transistor es lo de menos, habl del acido ferrico, la placa de cobre, por que quiero estar seguro si funcionara, es seguro el que me pasaste?

construir uno? como???? o endonde lo pido? en steren?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

si no funciona puede ser porque la placa este mal diceñada,pistas muy largas o muy cortas,bovina muy grande o muy chica etc,etc,etc


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

siento que la bobina esta muy grande, es lo mismo alambre para puentes que cobre esmañtado?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

xXeltommyXx dijo:


> jeje el transistor es lo de menos, habl del acido ferrico, la placa de cobre, por que quiero estar seguro si funcionara, es seguro el que me pasaste?
> 
> construir uno? como???? o endonde lo pido? en steren?



si funciona este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/ otros compañeros lo construyeron con buenos resultados

segun anthony123 ese trasmisor funciona con el bc547


anthony123 dijo:


> Estos son los cambios que le hice a mi transmisor:
> El transistor: use los BC547
> Condensadores: los de 0,1 uF los puse electroliticos y los de 2,7pF los puse de 2,5 pF
> Bobina: Igual
> ...


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

mm....
mira esta linea:
2 Transistores 2N2222 (También pueden usar los 2N3904, BC547, BC548)
cual debo usar si no tengo el 2n2222 ni el 2n3904

ok, los 2 bc547? puedo usarlos asi? verdad, perdon por pregunton, pero quiero estar seguro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

xXeltommyXx dijo:


> siento que la bobina esta muy grande, es lo mismo alambre para puentes que cobre esmañtado?



no es lo mismo pues las espiras si se tocan con el alambre de puente ya no es bobina se ase cortocircuito



xXeltommyXx dijo:


> mm....
> mira esta linea:
> 2 Transistores 2N2222 (También pueden usar los 2N3904, BC547, BC548)
> cual debo usar si no tengo el 2n2222 ni el 2n3904
> ...



si se puede usar el bc547


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

pero el cable de cobre esmaltado no hace contacto almenos que lo peles

ok, gracias, mañana are el proyecto, o mas bien dicho, mañana encargare los materiales, pero no puedo usar el trimmer que ya tengo (esque compre como 10)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

xXeltommyXx dijo:


> pero el cable de cobre esmaltado no hace contacto almenos que lo peles



claro asi es,por eso se usa el alambre esmaltado


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

puedo usar el trimmer que ya tengo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

si luego lo ajustas modificando el tamaño de la bobina,asta acercar la trasmision cerca de los 90 mhz y despues si lo terminas calibrando con el trimer


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

mm.. que tanto deberia de cambiar la bobina? 6 vueltas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

y no se ,eso lo tenes que ir probando vos,quitando vueltas,acercando o alejando el espacio entre las espiras,por regla general cuando mas grande es la bobinita menor es la frecuencia del trasmisor,si la bobinita es muy chica trasmite a mas mhz


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

mm... interezante, pensaba que el trimmer era para ajustar los mhz, para ajustar debo mover la bobina de tal manera que tenga el tamaño correcto y luego sintonisar con el trimmer, pero como me dare cuenta de cual es el tamaño correcto? :S por eso dicen que nesesitan paciencia verdad? o se puede calcular?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

se puede calcular ,pero es mas fácil ir probando y mas entretenido.
sino con un frecuencimetro es mas fácil


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

gracias, entonces buscare el calibrador, donde lo consigo dijiste?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

en cualquier tienda de componentes


----------



## xXeltommyXx (Dic 3, 2011)

ok gracias, seguire chekando en internet y mañana les cuento como me fue, gracias bye


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 3, 2011)

asta mañana ,que descanses


----------



## Cientifico (Dic 4, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno el problema esta en trimer,yo le probaría con uno de color verde y el transistor no es el correcto,el tr tiene que ser de rf ,el mas común es el bf494 o cualquier otro tr pero que sea de rf y trimer verde
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola, el-rey-julien,el transistor esta bien porque esta modulando,el circuito tanque.Sldos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2011)

si me di cuenta en unos post mas abajo que el transistor es el correcto



mi confusión vino porque yo armo transmisores de mas de 330 mhz y uso transistores de 600mhz y como en los controles remotos que yo armo el bc547 no funciona,pero luego de mirar la hoja de datos del bc547 ,,,decia de 300mhz ,mas que suficiente para la banda comercial de fm
(en pruebas que ice,el bc547 no paso mas alla de los 250mhz a pesar que es de 300mhz,seguramente era trucho)



por otro lado el mps9180 de motorola de 600mhz lo lleve casi asta los 900mhz


----------

